# I talked her into....



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

wearing camo for some of our engagement pictures. I thought some of you might enjoy them. I think some of them turned out pretty good. Here are a few of them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, they are nice, but hopefully they are not all in camo, she will never forget or forgive. Sounds like a keeper in being flexible. Congrats!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing says love more than His and Hers shotguns.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

She is a real trooper to allow that. I think the one with her holding up the shotgun and you behind her should have had her ring on....just saying. Cute pictures for sure.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ahhhhhh


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Young love....SO cute it almost makes me want to vomit! lol j/k congrats.


----------

